# ManCoCo



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Finally managed to drop by - bean meaning to for ages. Located under the railway arches at the end of Deansgate. When a train goes over, feels like it's going to drop in for a coffee!

ManCoCo have been up and running for three years. Spent ages talking to Stuart and Darren - their passion and enthusiasm is heart warming.









Great flat white - house blend - Sumatran/Ethiopian/Brazilian. Roasted medium dark to cut through milk. Lovely velvet dark chocolate notes and beautifully sweet.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ManCoCo's roasting is done on a 5kg Probat









Gizmo on right is a stone remover - if you wonder why this is needed - this is what can be amongst the green beans.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Interesting pic TSK. I remember there was all that furore when someone ended up with a stone in their grinder. Ever since then I've been checking my beans for stones when I fill the hopper but I always wondered how roasters removed them when dealing with commercial quantities of greens. Pretty amazed at that little pile of nasties, just as well roasters have the bean hoover to hand!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice write up Patrick.

I always empty any bag of beans onto a tray and check for stones or other foreign objects prior to use. Luckily none found thus far. Better safe than sorry though!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I always wondered how roasters removed them when dealing with commercial quantities of greens.


I've always wondered the same. We check every batch of beans as they are cooling. It's rare to find any sort of foreign object in there although we have found a few fragments of clay pots and things like that. It's quite time consuming and we also try to get out as many of the defect beans as we can too. There are no machines that can do that for you! - no idea what happens with larger capacity roasters.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Blimey yes if you do it by hand it must be time consuming! As you say though, if you're doing it by eye you can remove quakers and defects post roast. That really is QA for you - impressed!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I've always wondered the same. We check every batch of beans as they are cooling. It's rare to find any sort of foreign object in there although we have found a few fragments of clay pots and things like that. It's quite time consuming and we also try to get out as many of the defect beans as we can too. There are no machines that can do that for you! - no idea what happens with larger capacity roasters.


I'm sure for large batches there's imaging capture systems to help and spot defects.

T.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

dsc said:


> I'm sure for large batches there's imaging capture systems to help and spot defects.
> 
> T.


I'll take your word for it, never heard of anything like that. Good to know really. The amount of defects I get in some of the coffee I buy from some other roasters led to me assuming that they just left them in!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Don't know exactly what it is or how it works, but I have waited for a batch of beans to go through the destoner before the beans were bagged up for me. It is a mechanical process and not any sort of scanner.

The coffee there is really good. I highly recommend the Kaffa Forest. Its a nice halfway house somehow producing both 3rd wave fruity flavours as well as more old school chocolate and nut. Its one of my favourites. Stuart and Darren are great guys and you can always arrange to pick up your beans to save the shipping costs.

Packaging protects the roasted beans well and looks great. In house coffee bar is in the hands of Darren. He makes a great drink and is always happy to have a chat about coffee (or anything else truthfully). Look for them on weekends in local markets.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Probat destoner

http://www.probat-shoproaster.com/en/plants-equipment/destoner/


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Yeah, destoners are a little different. They don't take out defects, just foreign objects. As long as they have more mass than a coffee bean that is!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

ridland said:


> I highly recommend the Kaffa Forest. Its a nice halfway house somehow producing both 3rd wave fruity flavours as well as more old school chocolate and nut.


Maybe I'll give this one a try next. Thanks for the recommendation. Any brewing tips?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I'll take your word for it, never heard of anything like that. Good to know really. The amount of defects I get in some of the coffee I buy from some other roasters led to me assuming that they just left them in!


http://stir-tea-coffee.com/features/detecting-defects/

Mind you this is for high volume batches, I'm sure that due to the cost of these machines this method is out of reach for small market players.

T.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for the link, that made for interesting reading. Especially the bit that talked about the machines not being as good as the human eye for detecting the more subtle colour changes that you get with some defects.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Maybe I'll give this one a try next. Thanks for the recommendation. Any brewing tips?


I'm simple so I kept it simple. 18g in and 40g out. Tried 94 but happier at bog standard 93. Mostly used as a base for milk drinks. I think it makes a stunning flat white and a very good latte for the Mrs.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I often see Stuart sorting by hand as the beans are spinning round in the cooling tray.

Lovely write up Patrick. They are great guys aren't they. Just round the corner from the office too


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Nipped in again this morning to get a coffee top up.

Was really really busy, so much so they have hired an extra barrista. Really great to see the guys going from strength to strength. They love what they do and it is paying off


----------

